# Un-Pumped Wings



## Headspace (Nov 14, 2008)

I have two adult females now whose wings did not finish "pumping up" and instead stayed wrinkly. They seem to be otherwise healthy, but are they in pain?

Here's an example of one: http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/5936/mantidattackxr3.jpg

Also, is it dehydration that causes it? Nutrients? Does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2008)

It does happen but doesn't seem to bother them too much. Once they are fully dry you can trim them a bit if they are in the way. Usually I let them be.


----------



## Headspace (Nov 14, 2008)

The two that it happened to are being about as friendly as the queen from the movie _Aliens_, so I suspected they might be in pain or something. Nice poses for the camera though.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 15, 2008)

The usual cause of this is the mantis molting in a place where they don't have (or make) room to let their wings spread out. For example, it might molt near the floor of the container or there might not be a nearby perch for it to hang from while it pumps the blood/hemolymph through its wings to expand them to their full glory.

I don't believe your mantis will sense any pain. It might behave a bit differently since it doesn't have wings, but I suspect its behavior towards you is probably similar to what it would have been as an adult with normal wings.


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2008)

You may see it move its abdomen back and forth. It may be a little uncomfortable but we will never know. I have had it interfere with mating and that is when I will trim them a little.


----------



## Orin (Nov 22, 2008)

Headspace said:


> Also, is it dehydration that causes it? Nutrients? Does anyone know?Thanks.


Yes, yes and more. It can be very difficult to figure out what you did wrong if you're the person keeping them and far more difficult for someone with no inside knowledge of their husbandry. I highly doubt any pain is involved.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> You may see it move its abdomen back and forth. It may be a little uncomfortable but we will never know. I have had it interfere with mating and that is when I will trim them a little.


I do the same thing. lol :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 1, 2008)

Rick said:


> You may see it move its abdomen back and forth. It may be a little uncomfortable but we will never know. I have had it interfere with mating and that is when I will trim them a little.


My thought is that it can be irritating...if the edge of a wing makes contact with the abdomen. Perhaps like flies to a horse...or a feather tickling your ear. I've noticed the abdomen 'wiggle' in such cases.

I doubt any pain is involved.


----------



## superfreak (Dec 3, 2008)

i se my mantids wiggling their abdomens when their wings are not folded properly along their back (disturbed after mating etc..). i believe they are just trying to set them back into the right place. it might be annoying but i doubt its painful. im sure they'll get used to it too.


----------

